# fuel filter



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Down to 2% left on fuel filter. 47550 on the odometer


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

That's 48.52 mpg over the life of the car (since it's 1000 gal. per filter). Nice average.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

1000 gallons later....


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

it should turn 1 % tomorrow. I'll be changing this weekend


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

48320 to zero% on fuel filter


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Gator said:


> 48320 to zero% on fuel filter


Not bad, getting more than 150% of the expected life out of the filter. Will you be attempting to beat your score and stretch the new filter all the way to 100,000 before the next change?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It won't be too long before I am due for my 2nd filter


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Mine says 22%, I'm currently at a hair over 31k on the odometer.

Has never had the water drained from it either.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I never drained the water from mine. I don't think any came out when I first changed the filter either (I think it was around 42K miles or so)


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

80.00 wholesale from the dealer for the filter.


----------

